# Me and Halloween



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay everyone we just pulled out the old Halloween box, nothing too big but almost every costume from when I was 2 was in there. Now this seems to me to be a halloween tradion so... yeah here you go.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy Crap! I bet those costumes were lame then, but go out like that now, and you'll scare the beegeebies out of everyone, lol. That's funny stuff Claymud, I bet those oldies brought back lots of memories.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

the only costume thats really mine is the Nija Turtal shell and M&M glove, otherwise its my brothers stuff and a few of the dogs costumes... 
yha, I rember the year for the turtals costume, I had to have green makeup and I was eating a grilled chease sandwitch, well there was a bit of makeup on the sandwitch and I had to throw it out.


----------

